# anyone know Bono?



## ycbm (7 December 2015)

Posting for the friend who bred him, trying to get an update on Wimberry Excalibur B, stable name Bono.

I have traced a horsemart and a preloved advert from spring 2015 which are definitely him.  I seem to have found a very recent Friday ads advert for a disturbingly low price, suggesting something may be wrong. But I can't get at the ad details and it may not be him.

Bay ten year old gelding, roughly 16.2.  Also competed BS as Sarah's Bono.   Any details welcome, thank you.


----------



## nikicb (7 December 2015)

In September this year he was competing with a Max Prenty (who is easily found on FB):  http://www.showmansystems.co.uk/livefeed/hicksteadsj/2332ClassJudge.htm


----------



## ycbm (7 December 2015)

Thank you !

Nothing after September on Facebook. Does anyone know Max, and if he still has Bono?


----------



## ycbm (8 December 2015)

Bump


----------



## Keep Trying (29 March 2019)

Hi,

Don't know if you are still looking for this horse but he is advertised today on Horsequest with ad Ref #: 205133.


----------



## ycbm (29 March 2019)

Thank you I will tell his breeders.

He was sold because he was too much for his owner at the time and it doesn't sound as though he's changed a lot!


----------

